# Argus de votre Mac



## xao85 (26 Mai 2007)

Bonjour!
Je viens de trouver un site g&#233;nial qui permet de d&#233;finir le prix d'Argus de votre mac. Je pensais que &#231;a pouvait en interesser plus d'un et j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de le mettre sur MacG;et je savais pas trop o&#249;??? :rose: Donc Messieurs les modos si il faut le d&#233;placer, n'h&#233;sitez pas!

http://www.mac2sell.net/

Pour ma part mon MacBook Pro a d&#233;j&#224; prix une sacr&#233;e baisse : 1360&#8364;


----------



## Alycastre (26 Mai 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Pour ma part mon MacBook Pro a déjà prix une sacrée baisse : 1360



Tu veux le revendre ? Ou t'en servir ....


----------



## xao85 (26 Mai 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Tu veux le revendre ? Ou t'en servir ....



&#192; nan pour rien au monde je le vend, j'ai aucun souci avec et pas de pixels morts... (c'&#233;tait juste pour me faire une id&#233;e sa valeure!) Et puis c'est une promo que j'ai trouv&#233; &#224; la fnac au oment du passage au core2duo, 1800&#8364; &#224; la place de 2499&#8364;, c'est pas demain que j'en retrouverai une aussi interessante!


----------



## subseabook (26 Mai 2007)

C'est un poisson d'avril cette cote ????le macbook pro 2,33Mhz en 17" est cotee 1460 euros hu hu hu


----------



## julusmulus (26 Mai 2007)

*Super la page*,  pour ce qui est de mon ordi je pensai qu'il vallait moins chère

J'ai un Ibook G4 1,33Ghz, 768 de ram et 60 giga de DD avec superdrive, il cote encore 620 euros.
Je l'ai acheté en Décembre 2004 et il est encore sous garanti jusqu'a Décembre 2007, donc quelques mois.
Meme si je le vendrai pas a ce prix la (ni pour rien enfin presque eheheh) je trouve sa marrant.
On ma proposé de me l'acheter il y a 1 mois 500 euros et je m'était di que ce n'étais pas un mauvais prix, et bien voila, un peu quand meme.
Enfin bon je le garde quand meme  !!!!


----------



## Ludo67 (26 Mai 2007)

390 mon mini MDR! nan mais je m'en fout, il a une plus grande valeur a mes yeux!


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (26 Mai 2007)

> Votre machine est un
> iMac 17 pouces G5 1,80 GHz 1024/80 Go/superdrive
> Sa Cote Mac2Sell est de :
> 710  TTC


Pour un ordinateur qui en septembre aura 3 ans, ça va j'suis content, c'est pas trop mal.


----------



## xao85 (26 Mai 2007)

subseabook a dit:


> C'est un poisson d'avril cette cote ????le macbook pro 2,33Mhz en 17" est cotee 1460 euros hu hu hu



Moi je trouve pas ça...  

*Votre machine est un *

MacBook Pro 17 pouces Intel Core 2 Duo 2,33 GHz 2048/160 Go/superdrive
*Sa Cote Mac2Sell est de : *

*1 690  TTC*



Mais même là je suis daccord c'est un peu maigre pour une machine de presque 2799


----------



## legascon (27 Mai 2007)

C'est vrai que la décote est sévère !!!!


----------



## julusmulus (27 Mai 2007)

C'est comme les voitures, tu met la clef dedans et tu perd beaucoup, mais ensuite la décote est moindre....

Le mien vaut encore 620 euros alors que je l'ai acheté 1400, et ce 3 ans après.....
Voila.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Mai 2007)

340 pour mon Mac Mini...c'est pas si mal pour une machine qui a presque deux ans.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2007)

820 pour mon iMac Intel 17 pouces, acheté 1489 en mars 2006.


----------



## Numberten (27 Mai 2007)

J'ai fait une petit comparatif avec d'autres site d'argus (www.exneo.com et www.argusinformatique.com) avec l'actuel macbook pro 15' en vente sur apple.

Apple le vend &#224; 1999&#8364;

Mac2sell le cote &#224; 1280&#8364;

Argusinfo  885&#8364;

Exneo a 794,95 &#8364; !!!! (Etat neuf, emballage d'origine, garantie de 6 mois) Pardon je viens de reessay&#233; il est &#224; 625&#8364;, il se foute de moi? Leur argus est bizarre surtout quand on pense qu'il vous propose de racheter votre mat&#233;riel &#224; 80&#37; de l'argus.... on se demande qui fait la bonne affaire...

Alors d&#232;s l'achat il perdrait de 700 &#224; 1200 &#8364;.... :mouais:.  J'ai loup&#233; quelquechose?

bizarre bizarre...


----------



## xao85 (27 Mai 2007)

Numberten a dit:


> J'ai fait une petit comparatif avec d'autres site d'argus (www.exneo.com et www.argusinformatique.com) avec l'actuel macbook pro 15' en vente sur apple.
> 
> Apple le vend à 1999
> 
> ...



Moi je suis de l'avis de Mac2sell, un macbook pro endessous de 1000 euros faus pas pousser quand même!


----------



## tbr (27 Mai 2007)

Int&#233;ressant.

De m&#234;me que l'argus automobile &#8212; puisque le sujet a &#233;t&#233; abord&#233; &#8212; n'est pas et n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; une cote officielle, m&#234;me si la plupart des vendeurs/acheteurs s'en servent; cette cote n'est pas une r&#233;f&#233;rence incontournable non plus. Disons que &#231;a peut donner une id&#233;e de prix.

Ce qui conditionne le prix de vente, c'est la transaction &#8212; le marchandage, diront certains &#8212; entre le vendeur et l'acheteur. Question de talent de vendeur... et d'acheteur (!)

Mon MacBook (version CoreDuo Blanc achet&#233; 1099 &#8364; et boost&#233; &#224; 2GO de RAM + 100 GO de HDD est cot&#233; 910 &#8364;. Pas trop mal... si un acheteur me le prenait.
Quant &#224; mes deux iMac. Ils d&#233;cotent bien plus alors que l'un des deux a co&#251;t&#233; la bagatelle de 2788 &#8364;.


----------



## elKBron (27 Mai 2007)

Wow, 500 euros encore mon PB G4 Ti... 7-8 ans après l'achat, je suis bluffé ! trop la classe Apple


----------



## xao85 (27 Mai 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> Wow, 500 euros encore mon PB G4 Ti... 7-8 ans après l'achat, je suis bluffé ! trop la classe Apple



Et oui... mon père en a un mais vu dans l'état qu'il est t'enlève au moins 200 euros! :rateau:


----------



## butok (27 Mai 2007)

ah ah, mon macbook pro 15'4 core duo 1,83 Ghz, 1Go ram X1600 128Mo, et 80 de DD, est à 1030 euros chez eux... (payé 1950 avec réduction y a moins d'un an).  Euh je veux bien que y ai de la décote, mais qd même quoi ...


----------



## subseabook (27 Mai 2007)

j'aime  bien le commentaire de argusinformatique.com/
Ce site est actuellement en *phase expérimentale*. Certains résultats peuvent donc être étranges.:rateau:
Personne ne parle de la cote SVM mac ( j'ai vendu mon PBG4 17" en 1,67 a cette cote)


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2007)

680  pour mon powermac, dire que je vends 499  ici même, un PM G4 1ghz, 200 go de DD, 2 go de ram, 6 ports USB2, FW800 et 400, graveur DVD pionner 109.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

Ils ont oublié une chose importante sur leur site d'argus, la date d'achat.


----------



## richard-deux (28 Mai 2007)

Selon le site mon iBook qui n'a qu'1 an vaut autant que mon iMac Tournesol qui à plus de 4 ans. :rateau: :modo:


----------



## yret (28 Mai 2007)

subseabook a dit:


> j'aime  bien le commentaire de argusinformatique.com/
> Ce site est actuellement en *phase expérimentale*. Certains résultats peuvent donc être étranges.:rateau:
> Personne ne parle de la cote SVM mac ( j'ai vendu mon PBG4 17" en 1,67 a cette cote)



Super ! donc, je peux constater mon cher subseabook...que tu recherches toujours un MacBook Pro... 

Pour info, mon petit MacBook Core 2 duo 2GHz superdrive est à 940 ...


----------



## melaure (28 Mai 2007)

Mon PowerBook 1.67 15" 2Go/160 Go vaut 1160 euros. Par contre ils ne font pas de diff&#233;rence entre mon mod&#232;le (le HD avec DDR2) et le 1.67 d'avant (moins de pixels et DDR1) ...

Vu que je l'ai eu avec 20&#37; de r&#233;duc, &#231;a va encore, mais bon j'ai quand m&#234;me investi pour la RAM et le DD ...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2007)

&#231;a laisse r&#234;veur les prix des powerpc par rapport aux nouvelles b&#233;canes...


----------



## melaure (28 Mai 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> ça laisse rêveur les prix des powerpc des nouvelles bécanes...



C'est bien pour ça que j'ai laissé tomber l'achat d'un PowerMac G5 ...


----------



## xao85 (28 Mai 2007)

Oui les ppc ont encore une bonne valeure!!!
Alors que les prix intel baisse super vite!


----------



## melaure (28 Mai 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui les ppc ont encore une bonne valeure!!!
> Alors que les prix intel baisse super vite!



Normal pour une techno des années 70


----------



## jugnin (28 Mai 2007)

> Votre machine est un
> iBook 14 pouces G4 933 MHz 640/80 Go/combo
> Sa Cote Mac2Sell est de :
> 430  TTC



Bon, j'vais l'garder alors...


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Juin 2007)

Irgsss...:affraid: :affraid:

Ce site annonce mon MacBook tout neuf à... 950 .  

Pas trop cher pour un Core2Duo @ 2Ghz, 1024 mo ram et 120 Go DD... 

:rateau:


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Irgsss...:affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Ce site annonce mon MacBook tout neuf à... 950 .
> 
> ...



Un ordinateur est dépassé dès que tu l'achêtes. Normal que sa cote tombe de suite ...


----------



## jugnin (1 Juin 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Un ordinateur est dépassé dès que tu l'achêtes.



Cool ! Moi, je l'ai chouré, j'vais pouvoir le revendre un max.

:rateau:


----------



## didisha (1 Juin 2007)

julusmulus a dit:


> Enfin bon je le garde quand meme !!!!


 
Moi de même pour mon iBook 12"! J'ai trop de plaisir à travailler avec!


----------



## macaddicted (1 Juin 2007)

mon bon vieux pismo ne vaut plus que 230 euros 

je le garde, mon collector :love:


----------



## Bibabelou (13 Juin 2009)

il manque aussi les options...vitesse du DD, écran HD...
la date d'achat en effet et le fait qu'il puisse toujours être sous apple care....

de sacrés lacunes qui selon moi, ne rende pas ce site très crédible dans les détails...


----------



## yret (24 Juin 2009)

c'est ce qui s'appelle "prendre le temps de la réflexion" !! :rateau:


----------

